# Xifaxan for SIBO: 600mg / day or 1200mg?



## DHZ (Oct 23, 2007)

After a positive Hydrogen Breath Test (lactulose), My GI doc gave me 600 mg per day of Xifaxan for 10 days. I showed a little improvement, but not much. My symptoms are consistent with SIBO, not IBS, and my questions are about SIBO treatment with Xifaxan:I've been reading about your sucess stories in treating SIBO with Xifaxan.Many of you report SIBO improvement with 1200 mg of Xifaxan per day and extended courses (10 days, 20 days, 3 months).I'm worried that my GI doc did not prescribe an effective dosage, and want to position myself to effectively talk with him about it.What prompted your GI docs to treat you with 1200mg and/or those extended courses?Can you point to any studies that show what dosage/duration is most effective in treatment of SIBO?


----------

